# HArd to find ingredients



## djbeestie (Jun 12, 2007)

ok so im looking for a couple of ingredients that i cant really find that easily as they are more chemical than food product 
im looking for
algin 
calcic
malto or maltodextrin
agar-agar powder not crystals
metil 

so if anyone knows a company that sells these things let me know


----------



## doryd (Dec 3, 2007)

Crazy though it sounds, most of your list can be found on Amazon.com...do a search there, and you'll see. :lips:


----------



## djbeestie (Jun 12, 2007)

i know i have seen some of the stuff on amazon like the more common agar agar but things like metil a.k.a methylcellulose is only available in flavored dietary supplements and stuff like that so i was looking for some raw product distributors


----------



## doryd (Dec 3, 2007)

Actually, they sell some of the products you listed by a company called El Bullitaler which are specifically used by the food industry, not as nutritional supplements...if you're looking for large amounts, you could try contacting them directly...

Amazon.com: El Bullitaler: Gourmet Food

Just a thought...I'm no expert, but I do know that Amazon is a good starting point for the craziest things.


----------



## djbeestie (Jun 12, 2007)

thank you 
and yeah el bullitaler is run by an offset company of ferran adria and they are the ones that created alot of the teqniques for useing those chemicals in new ways to make new types of food


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Albert y Ferran Adrià

are you going molecular beestie?


----------



## djbeestie (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah in some ways i mean its always a good starting ground to develope new things which is what i really want to be doing now i finally have money to experiment and try some ideas


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Hard to beat the flavor of good farm raised methylcellulose.


----------



## djbeestie (Jun 12, 2007)

lol in all fairness it comes from stuff that grows on farms hehe


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Ya, you just can't shuck it and cook it.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

try willpowder.net

They will have most of what you are looking for.


----------



## djbeestie (Jun 12, 2007)

thank you thank you thank you thats awesome thanks a bunch


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

That stuff causes mouth cancer.


----------



## cookingwithfat (Feb 12, 2007)

I purchase mine through Provisions International, based in White River Junction, Vt. They do sell retail. They get their fun Texturas from

The Rogers Collection
10 Dana Street
Portland, ME. 04101
(207) 828-2000
(207) 828-4000
[email protected] 
Contact: Mrs. Carrie Davenport

They carry the complete line, and more importantly, the folks there have been to Spain and learned from the man himself. Further, if you have questions, you can call them right up and they give answers. A GREAT group of folks who are way into the molecular movement, have experience, and are willing to problem solve with actual, busy, working chefs.


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

maltodextrin is simply dextrose, AKA corn sugar. Available at any beer brewing supply shop.


----------



## djbeestie (Jun 12, 2007)

oh thanks for the heads up we have a couple of local brewers here maybe i can talk em into some deals


----------



## rivitman (Jul 23, 2004)

Note that many purist brewers will not use dextrose, and will only use malt. Dextrose is used instead of a portion of the malt to lower cost, and is more popular with home brewers due to it's very high fermentability. Home brew shops will sell it by the pound or in 40 lb bags.


----------

